
Dearest Delicious, a breakup letter - th0ma5
http://blog.earth2marsh.com/2012/01/dearest-delicious.html
======
jasonkester
At this point, I can't even find my own bookmarks in Delicious anymore.
Honest, last night I wanted to check out the link I have saved for Twiddla, so
I typed "twiddla" into the search bar at delicious.com.

3 results. None of which were Twiddla.

I know it's in there. It had 8000 points last time I checked on the old
interface. But searching for a link to the root of a domain by its domain name
doesn't appear to be a use case that the new Delicious team thought of.

Of course, it doesn't show up when searching for any of the tagnames that I or
anybody else gave it either. It used to float around the top of "whiteboard"
and "collaboration". Now those terms return a few "stacks" (something I'd
never heard of before), none of which contain any of the things that used to
be tagged "whiteboard".

It's amazing that they could have taken something so simple and good and
completely ruined it in so short a time. At this point the best I can hope for
is that somebody else has an import tool that will suck my stuff out of it so
that I can at least view my own saved bookmarks.

Sad.

~~~
glenstein
I just searched for Twiddla from the main page, and it's the top result, with
3717 saves. Tagged with whiteboard.

<http://delicious.com/search?p=twiddla>

Is it possible you bookmarked something more specific, like
twiddla.com/specific_page ?

~~~
jasonkester
Could be that it was just plain broken earlier today, rather than broken
specifically for me. The entire page previously consisted of the top two
sections that you see now (My Links and Stacks), both of which are truncated
to 3 entries with little indication that they can be expanded.

Previously, you'd see the (now re-existant) 3rd section only. Y'know, a list
of bookmarks that match your search.

~~~
gavingmiller
I can confirm that the page was broken yesterday and the day before for me.
Started working sometime between yesterday AM and this morning.

------
yalooze
Stacks have seriously altered what Delicious is and not in a good way.

I've been using Diigo which I'm not in love with. I couldn't tell you why
exactly but I think if I'm honest I just want the old Delicious back.

The one very cool thing that Diigo does which I now couldn't live without:
Chrome extension which auto searches your bookmarks when you search in Google.
One hell of a time saver. Example screenshot:
<https://p.twimg.com/AbAkwvXCEAAjLUa.png>

------
pefavre
I guess we're a lot in this situation. Yet I haven't found the perfect service
to replace Delicious. Any thoughts?

~~~
guywithabike
The most popular seems to be <http://pinboard.in/>

I use it and highly recommend it.

~~~
SonicSoul
how are the chrome plugins for pinboard?

~~~
vandahm
I use two of them and they haven't given me any trouble. Pinboard[1] adds a
menu option, which I have positioned next to the address bar. Pinboard
Right[2] adds a 'Post Page to Pinboard' link to my right-click menu.

1\. Pinboard:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lclbbneapfiaihigbk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lclbbneapfiaihigbkalcoophalpbapl)

2\. Pinboard Right:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpiepoibcfbjicpaic...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpiepoibcfbjicpaicclndcjebbibpld)

~~~
SonicSoul
i pulled the trigger on pinboard, and couldn't be happier with it and the
chrome plugins. nice, simple, works!

------
j45
I was never able to get into social bookmarking.

Until I was introduced to diigo. It just works.

Best part for me: when I bookmark something, I'm usually bookmarking a
sentence, or some information. Diigo lets me do the usual create a bookmark /
tag it, but also highlight and annotate the link, something that shows up in
my central Diigo feed.

No more digging through my links to find one link, then digging through pages
of the article to find the one sentence or point I was looking for.

------
SonicSoul
the other day i opened my delicious page.. and to my horror i discovered that
all the bookmarks I added in past few months had one tag with all tags
concatenated by a space. it appears that delicious started accepting spaces in
tags (instead of using them as delimiter like they have for years), so all the
bookmarks i meticulously tagged were useless and i had new tags such as
"programming computerscience learning" etc.. had to go through every bookmark
and re-add all the tags + delete the monster tags that got created as a
result. so.. had to do it couple hundred times. apparently now, only a comma
delimits them. why allow spaces inside tags anyway? who made this decision?
what good are tags such as the one above? This on top of having to re-install
all my browser plugins until i found a version that supports auto-complete
again.. seems like delicious was taken over by a bunch of jr engineers and no
one at Yahoo gives a fuck about things such as backwards compatibility.

------
webwanderings
I did my break up and I didn't write any letter. I don't think they care, why
should I?

~~~
adambyrtek
In the spirit of the submitted post: for old time's sake :)

------
herval
It's a funny redesign indeed: basic things that used to be simple (such as
bulk editing tags) are not there anymore, and even basic stuff (editing tags
of ONE bookmark) take a long time, since they require a full page reload.

------
paulhauggis
I remember the good old days of Digg. I could write a blog article, get my
friends to up vote it (it was very easy to amass a large number of friends on
Digg) and the result was 70,000 unique visitors.

I was able to to this successfully at least twice a week. If I had been
smarter, I would have monetized it. Instead, my blog floundered and I ended up
shutting it down.

